# Canadian Forces Reserve soldier dies during training at CFB Shilo  - CTV News



## dimsum (26 Jul 2015)

> An investigation is underway after a Canadian soldier died Saturday afternoon during training at a southern Manitoba base.
> 
> Private Kirby Tott was taking basic reserve infantry training with the 3rd Canadian Division Training Centre's detachment at Canadian Forces Base Shilo when he died suddenly, the Department of National Defence said in a Sunday night press release.
> 
> ...



RIP Pte Tott.

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/canadian-forces-reserve-soldier-dies-during-training-at-cfb-shilo-1.2488747


----------



## dimsum (26 Jul 2015)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> Been there , done that several times.



Let's all chill out and wait for the results of the investigation.  If there are any lessons to be learned re: how not to have 1/3 of courses injured, etc., I'm sure something will be started.


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Jul 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Let's all chill out and wait for the results of the investigation.  If there are any lessons to be learned re: how not to have 1/3 of courses injured, etc., I'm sure something will be started.



Thanks , good advice....


----------



## brihard (26 Jul 2015)

I think that at this time all that is necessary or called for at our level is to lament our fallen comrade. The rest can wait, and can be entrusted to the appropriate pers to figure our.

Rest in peace, Pte.


----------



## McG (26 Jul 2015)

Unhelpful speculation has been removed.
If you want to discuss more than condolences, then you had better know what happened.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jul 2015)

Damn - condolences to family, colleagues & friends ....  

This from the PM ....


> “I was saddened to learn today of the death of a member of the Canadian Armed Forces. On behalf of all Canadians and of the Government of Canada, I would like to offer my most sincere condolences to the family, friends and colleagues of Private Kirby Tott who died yesterday following a training incident at CFB Shilo.
> 
> “Private Tott’s death is a sombre reminder of the sacrifices made everyday by the brave men and women of the Canadian Armed Forces, both at home and abroad, for they are the ultimate guarantors of our values and our freedoms.
> 
> “Private Tott’s service to Canada will always be honoured and remembered.”


.... this from the CDS ....


> “On behalf of all members of the Canadian Armed Forces, I wish to offer my sincere condolences to the family and friends of Private Kirby Tott, as well as his immediate military family, the Rocky Mountain Rangers.
> 
> “This sad event reminds me that a loss of life can occur as easily at home as overseas. Regardless of the instance, I have always been proud of how we, as members of the CAF take care of one another in these difficult times. In the days and weeks ahead, my thoughts and prayers will be with those closest to Private Tott. I assure you that we will be here for you.”


.... this from the Army's commander ....


> “I am deeply saddened that one of our own has passed away following an incident during training at Canadian Forces Base Shilo on July 25th, 2015. Private Kirby Tott was a member of the Rocky Mountain Rangers, a Reserve Regiment of 39 Canadian Brigade Group who was carrying out specialty training required to become an Infantry soldier.
> 
> “This tragic news reminds us of the dangers that the men and women of the Canadian Armed Forces must face, whether Reservists, Regular Force, participating in training or deployed on operations abroad. I extend my heartfelt condolences to Pte Tott’s loved ones as they cope with this tragic loss.”


.... and this from the Defence Minister:


> “I was saddened to hear of the death of Private Kirby Tott while he was conducting training at CFB Shilo on Saturday, July 25.
> 
> “On behalf of all Canadian Armed Forces personnel, I offer my deepest condolences to the family and friends of Pte Tott and to those affected by this tragedy.”


----------



## blackberet17 (27 Jul 2015)

:cdnsalute:


----------



## my72jeep (27 Jul 2015)

RIP Pvt Tott.



When I first read this my heart skipped a beat as I have a good friend and serving member's son there now at the gunnery school. brings every thing into focus.


----------



## Leeworthy (27 Jul 2015)

RIP Pte Tott. Your service will not be forgotten


----------



## NorthernProtector (27 Jul 2015)

Kloshe Nanitch Brother!  Rest easy your watch is done!


----------



## rocnrol (28 Jul 2015)

this one is especially hard for me as not only has a forces brother been lost, but a family member. 

R.I.P. Pte. Kirby Tott    :yellow:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (28 Jul 2015)

RIP, hard on a small unit to lose a memeber


----------



## daftandbarmy (28 Jul 2015)

Soldier died while learning how to build trench

THE CANADIAN PRESS 
Published July 27, 2015 - 4:57pm 

SHILO, Man. — The Canadian Army says a reserve soldier who died at a base in Manitoba collapsed while learning how to build a trench.

Pte. Kirby Tott, who was 25, died during a training course Saturday afternoon at Canadian Forces Base Shilo.

Maj. Giselle Holland, a public affairs officer, says Tott was learning how to install revetting to reinforce the walls of a trench when he suddenly collapsed.

Another military official says there were no vehicles or weapons involved.

The official says the military cannot comment on any possible cause of death until an autopsy is completed.

Tott was from Prince George, B.C., where he worked as a correctional officer.

“This is a sad day and our thoughts and prayers are with the family and friends of Pte. Kirby Tott,” Holland said Monday in an email.

“3rd Canadian Division along with his regimental family are providing care and support to the family during this difficult time.”

B.C. Premier Christy Clark issued a statement in which she called Tott a dedicated citizen who went above and beyond the call of duty.

“We grieve the loss of a devoted officer who was taken from us too soon. He represented Canada and British Columbia at our very best,” the statement read.

Tott was a member of the Rocky Mountain Rangers, a reserve regiment, who was carrying out specialty training required to become an infantry soldier.

http://thechronicleherald.ca/canada/1301721-soldier-died-while-learning-how-to-build-trench


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Jul 2015)

RIP


----------



## VIChris (28 Jul 2015)

Stand easy, brother.


----------



## chrisf (28 Jul 2015)

The older I get the harder it hits me when "kids" pass away, I can't say 25 years old was a kid, but still way to young to be gone.

Whether training related or not, every news story like this is one too many, and no matter what task any of us is doing, whether training, operations, or personal time, we all need to take a moment and as ourselves, is what I'm doing safe, and how can I make it safer?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (28 Jul 2015)

Now that I have my own son my perspective has changes incredibly


----------



## FortYorkRifleman (29 Jul 2015)

So sad to hear this. Its a double punch given his age. RIP Pte. Tott


----------



## cupper (29 Jul 2015)

Rest easy lad.


----------



## X Royal (29 Jul 2015)

RIP SOLDIER.
Can anyone comment on the temperature at that location the day in which he died?


----------



## dapaterson (29 Jul 2015)

X Royal said:
			
		

> RIP SOLDIER.
> Can anyone comment on the temperature at that location the day in which he died?



http://climate.weather.gc.ca/climateData/dailydata_e.html?StationID=27741&Month=7&Day=28&Year=2015&timeframe=2


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Aug 2015)

This from CBC.ca:


> Manitoba's chief medical examiner's office says it won't publicly release its findings into the cause of death of B.C. reservist Pte. Kirby Tott, saying it's a "private matter."
> 
> Tott had been training with the Rocky Mountain Rangers at Canadian Forces Base Shilo in western Manitoba. He was reinforcing trenches on a hot day in July when he collapsed.
> 
> Defence Minister Jason Kenney told reporters at the time that an ambulance was called to the base and Tott was taken to hospital, where he was declared dead ....


----------



## Leeworthy (15 Aug 2015)

RIP. Your sacrifice will not be forgotten.


----------



## DTC-62 (15 Aug 2015)

He answered the call, did his duty, and gave the ultimate sacrifice. You will never be forgotten. RIP troop.  :yellow:


----------

